# Taurus spectrum



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I see the Spectrum is down to $149...LOL.
Its like that beer we all know about and say.....

How do they make it so good and sell it so cheap?:smt082


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Good ain't cheap and cheap ain't good. That's all I have to say about that.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

blackshirt said:


> I see the Spectrum is down to $149...LOL.
> Its like that beer we all know about and say.....
> 
> *How do they make it so good and sell it so cheap?*:smt082


They don't, you get what you pay for.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Let me know how the Old Milwaukee and Spectrum works out for ya fellas :smt082


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

blackshirt said:


> Let me know how the Old Milwaukee and Spectrum works out for ya fellas :smt082


I think you're gonna' have a long wait.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a great gun, I saw a Youtube video praising it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

blackshirt said:


> Let me know how the Old Milwaukee and Spectrum works out for ya fellas :smt082


Actually, my friend, I like, or did like, Old Milwaukee long neck bottles back in the day. Used to pack a bunch in an ice chest to take out on the saltwater fishing. It was great stuff, cold and frosty. Return the bottles and get your deposit back. I think the deposit was only 2 cents per bottle, but we still returned them, then load up on more for the next trip. Offshore, Old Milwaukee and fresh cut sushi was wonderful. Ahh the memories.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Don't get me started on old beers. I use to get a 24 can case of carling black labels (steel cans to boot) for every 10 on time take offs with my Herky Bird back in the Nam!!!! We use to cool them off with co2 fire extinguishers (spelling).....


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

crewchief said:


> Don't get me started on old beers. I use to get a 24 can case of carling black labels (steel cans to boot) for every 10 on time take offs with my Herky Bird back in the Nam!!!! We use to cool them off with co2 fire extinguishers (spelling).....


This reminded me of my dad's WWII experience, flying 'the Hump.' He was crew chief/flight engineer on C-87's and C-109's, flying 25,000 to 30,000 feet to clear the Himalayas. They took off overloaded with gasoline in India and flew to north China air bases. They had no cargo for the return trip, so they filled everything they could find with water, and made ice for the whole base, on the return trip.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I put alot of smiles on grunts faces when we picked them up to move them into some other Hell hole. I had beer stuffed behind my insulation by both main gear wheel wells (outside air cooled em good) ,,, none of them knew a cold beer was a waiting for them!!! All I remember was teeth ear to ear. God bless them boys... I also brought alot of them back in bags...


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm Schlitz malt liquor kind of guy


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know where you would get a Taurus Spectrum that cheap. Cabela's has the for $259.00 as of yesterday. They LOOK very sharp. The salesman told me they are wonderful self defense gun's, so I traded my CZ P-01 for one. Am I a sharp trader or what?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Tangof said:


> I don't know where you would get a Taurus Spectrum that cheap. Cabela's has the for $259.00 as of yesterday. They LOOK very sharp. The salesman told me they are wonderful self defense gun's, so I traded my CZ P-01 for one. Am I a sharp trader or what?


Wowzer! Good move. What color did you get?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Well, pink. I always.s wanted a pink gun, but believe it or not, it's hard to find pink .45's..


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Tangof said:


> Well, pink. I always.s wanted a pink gun, but believe it or not, it's hard to find pink .45's..


I wonder why? Good color choice.

I've told this story before and it's true. It happened a year or so ago. I was in Shoot Straight Gun Range here in Orlando and had just finished up. I'd heard of the Uplala magazine loader and wanted one. I asked at the counter and this young lady took me to an endcap with many various models, but the Universal model I wanted was only in pink. She said all the other colors had sold and they were waiting for more. Another guy was also looking for one. Before I could say I didn't care what color it was, a manager walked up and offered, I believe, a 20% discount to take a pink one. The guy beside me said he wouldn't get a pink one if it were free and he'd go somewhere else. I said, "well, I suppose I'll take one because of that discount." LOL So, I'm completely happy with my pink Uplala loader. I'm just glad I kept my mouth shut long enough to get the price drop. If someone at the range wants to think this guy shooting is of a different sexual orientation, I could care less.

I do get a little friendly ribbing at my gun club. They walk up to my shooting table, pick it up and say something about not realizing my sexual preferences, or am I going to get pink grips for my 1911? Later, I wore a pink golf shirt to the range.

A number of years ago, Jan and I were shopping at the tall man's store when I spotted some Penguin brand front pocket golf shirts on sale. Jan grabbed a pink one and said she'd buy it if I'd wear it to work. I said sure. You'd think after 20 years, she'd know me better. Later I told her, "real men can wear pink" and I meant it. I think I have 3 or 4 pink shirts. My favorite tie I wear to church is pink. LOL


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Tangof said:


> I don't know where you would get a Taurus Spectrum that cheap. Cabela's has the for $259.00 as of yesterday. They LOOK very sharp. The salesman told me they are wonderful self defense gun's, so I traded my CZ P-01 for one. Am I a sharp trader or what?


Seen it a couple places...Not that i would i would buy a candy cane.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Saw some on Gunwatcher for $216.30-219.99. I was curious about this pistol when it was announced but it was delayed for over a year & I lost interest. From what I've seen on Youtube it's been mostly reliable but there have been light primer strikes with steel case ammo & one owner sent his back for failures to feed. Fixed & sent back in a week he said. Also magazine might fall out if you don't give it a whack to seat it. One reviewer measured trigger pull under 7 pounds & said it was very smooth. Long DAO like my Pico so some might short-stroke it at first. Some say it's not snappy for a small 380. That grip looks WAY more comfortable than my tiny Beretta Pico grip but I trust my Pico to always work. Hundreds of rounds with no problems. And the new grip sleeve helps some. Not my main carry but sometimes my B.U.G.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

blackshirt said:


> Let me know how the Old Milwaukee and Spectrum works out for ya fellas :smt082


Now back in my college days (late 70s) Old Iron City beer was the go to beer at 4.99 a case. It didn't help my poker game though.

Last Xmas got an LCP9 for 179 not bug worthy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

blackshirt said:


> Let me know how the Old Milwaukee and Spectrum works out for ya fellas :smt082


I can honestly say that I never bought an Old Milwaukee, but I drank a bunch of it. Schlitz used to have a factory in a nearby town, and I had an enterprising brother-in-law who discovered their dump. They would cull entire runs of Old Mill if they found a couple of flat ones. My BIL would fill up his pickup bed with it and bring it home. We would simply throw away the flat ones and open another, after discovering there were more good ones than bad ones, plus the good ones tasted real good after a sip from a flat one. That particular BIL worked at Safeway and was in charge of getting rid of 'expired' foodstuffs. Eating 'old' chickens and hams were a great supplement to my wife's menu, way back in our poverty days, as was the steady diet of Old Milwaukee.


----------

